# Spotting Scope Recommendation



## robertaboone100 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi, 
I am not a professional hunter but sometimes go with my friends. I have a great pair of binoculars and its only use when I go with my friends. Now I would like to purchase a good spotting scope and I know, the best scope is Swarovski and a few others. But, I cannot justify the cost of them.
Would I like to know about the Vortex RazorHD spotting scope? 
Any others that are in $400 - $800 range is also affordable for me.
So, can I ask for some recommendations from you.....without getting beat up? 
Thanks.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Vortex Razor would be a great option. Iâ€™ve used a Vortex Diamondback series and it was clear and worked well, Iâ€™m sure the Razor is far superior to it though.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

You don't have spend much money for a spotting scope. I would just buy one less than $200, take it home, and spot marked objects at 30, 50, 75, 100, 150,... yards. If it is correct or I am happy with it (at 50 yards for all practical purposes for bow hunting), I keep it. If not, I return and exchange for another brand or model to check it out again.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the Diamondback -- I asked the wife for one-- I wanted a super cheap one for the range and she bought me this instead. Its really nice


----------

